# Images/Sounds für Spiele



## Moonlight1234 (12. Jun 2005)

Weiß jemand ob es im Internet Images für Spiele frei zum Download gibt?

Es geht mir vor allen Dingen im Animationssequenzen, dh. Images für Personen die nach Art eines "Daumenkinos"
die Bewegungen der Person darstellen.


Gibt es so irgendwo Soundeffecte (z.B. Explosionen) frei zum Download?


----------



## Moonlight1234 (14. Jun 2005)

Zeichnet ihr eure Sprites alle selber?

Gibt es nirgendwo Sprites zum download?


----------



## Reality (14. Jun 2005)

Bei www.sourceforge.net gibt es das was du suchst.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Moonlight1234 (14. Jun 2005)

Ok, danke.
Ich schaue es mir an.


----------

